# 2008 Versa Hatchback Red Rear Light Cover



## BjornNealson (Nov 29, 2021)

Hi all, 

I'm looking for the red cover that goes on a tail light. Looking online I can't find anything that isn't the entire assembly. Is there anywhere I can order just this cover? Thanks


----------

